

Raising Bitcoins for the Philippines - mifreewil
https://bitme.com/donate

======
XorNot
What assurances are there that any of this money will actually _get_ to the
Phillipines?

I've never heard of this website before, BTC is an anonymous currency which
isn't traced by normal financial systems, and so as a result exactly how can
anyone be sure it reaches the actual needy?

None of the normal charities have any systems with which to receive BitCoin,
so who exactly would people be donating to? Not to mention BTC exchanges die
at a rate of 1 a week these days.

~~~
steve-slicify
Especially since you say here:
[http://bitmex.tumblr.com/](http://bitmex.tumblr.com/) that BitMe is
suspending operations indefinitely..

------
abhama
Hi All, Avish from BitMe here.

RE: assurances -
[https://blockchain.info/address/1Fm8XdPvGzKbfuHrBrsK8d7ZDLvC...](https://blockchain.info/address/1Fm8XdPvGzKbfuHrBrsK8d7ZDLvCCM1WWc)
\- you can track the donation amounts to the wallet publicly. At the end of
each month, we'll convert the BTC into USD and send a check to the Red Cross
for the full converted amount.

RE: BitMe blog - we took BitMe down earlier this year after losing a banking
partner. We've since relaunched with crypto/crypto trading and will be rolling
out BTC/USD with our new banking partner in the coming weeks. You've probably
never heard of us because we've kept a low profile while going through the
process of becoming compliant. We're currently backed by Tim Draper, Ludlow
Ventures, the Bitcoin Opportunity Fund and were incubated at Boost VC.

RE: why not use a traceable currency - we believe the global bitcoin community
can have a positive impact on relief efforts in the Philippines by using
bitcoins as a means of donation. That's the purpose of our efforts with this
campaign.

Hope that helps, Avish

------
bkeydub
Great job!

------
nzk1
Why not use traceable currency? I don't see the advantage of using btc here.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Lower transaction fees?

